# Thinking of Downgrading from a 222



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a 211 in the bedroom and a 222 in the living room. I have the DVR function on the 211 in the bedroom, and can't complain. It works great. In the living room I am running with a Tivo Series 2. No, it isn't HD, but it works fine and has a lifetime sub. The one thing I've noticed is the OTA reception on the 211 is MUCH better than the 222. Tonight I was having issues with the local Fox station. The 222 would drop the signal or show a 66-67. The 211 would keep a rock solid 70. The CBS station gives dropouts on the 222, yet is rock solid on the 211. So, should I buy or lease a 211. I currently own both receivers.


----------



## crrscott (Oct 10, 2005)

Check your splitter on the ota signal. Never seen that before and I install mostly systems w/antennas. Tuner is the same in both boxes.


----------

